# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  How do I write "Good Morning" in Russian?

## Appletomm

You guys on this forum are wonderful, helping perfect strangers with simple and complex translations.  I'm enjoying just browsing the postings. 
Since you were so kind to answer my "Happy Holidays" request, I would like to know how "Good Morning" would be written in Russian. 
Thanks,  Jim

----------


## adoc

Доброе утро 
Your welcome

----------


## Appletomm

That took a mere six minutes!  Wow, I am amazed. 
Now I will have to learn how to say "Thank You"  in Russian.  (If memory serves me, it is pronounced something like spasiba - but it has been seven years since I was in Moscow)

----------


## adoc

Correct

----------


## TATY

Thankyou (very much), Спасибо (большое)

----------


## Appletomm

Спасибо большое to adoc _and_ TATY.

----------

